
Advanced Tor Browser Fingerprinting (2016) - giancarlostoro
http://jcarlosnorte.com/security/2016/03/06/advanced-tor-browser-fingerprinting.html
======
giancarlostoro
Previous discussion on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11235537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11235537)

~~~
renholder
Doing the nerd's work. <3

